# 2 TOTALLY EMPTY cabinets



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

now grace the corner of my kitchen!!! :bouncy: These are the two that I intend to rip out as soon as I can get my little hands on a flat bar. I threw out enough plastic bags to float the titanic on, stored the oil lamps and oil inside the cabinet on the porch (and locked it for a change) and put the mop and broom in the corner where I always look for them anyway. The only other thing that was in there? My fire extinguisher-should be on the wall where I can grab it, not in the cabinet near the stove. Several jugs of drinking water, which are now doing double duty in my nearly empty freezer. 12 replacement floor tiles for the entryway, which used 20. Not enough to re-do it, so on to freecycle they go! Yay Me!!!:clap:

What fun things did you do today?


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I stopped in at Ross store after dropping Jacob off at school and found rainbow-striped comforter sets - 2 of them - for the bunk beds for $16.00 each. I've been dying to get started on that room, but haven't the time or patience to wade through all the *crap* those boys have in there (mostly trash and laundry piled on the floor). 

Hopefully these will help inspire them to straighten up and maybe next week I'll get around to starting the painting and curtain making. I already have the material (rainbow colors on a black background, they picked out when a Hancock's was closing last summer), just need the oomph!


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

Woo Hoo! You did a great job purging that stuff. Those plastic bags sure seem to multiply dont they?

I've done nothing fun today since I've been at work all day.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Last week, I crocheted a plastic bag storage sock in the new colors for the kitchen. I kept only what filled that thing. All the rest are GONE! I feel like I lost weight!


----------

